# 512 ddr scrap



## ms32462 (Dec 11, 2011)

im looking at 40# of 512 ddr scrap memory little over 500.00 what should i yeild out of this 40# and will i make my money back and maybe a little profit? thanks


----------



## glondor (Dec 11, 2011)

Is it all gold fingers on the ram? If you just do the fingers..... no. If you can ball mill and leach the chips maybe. If you can then strip the solder mask off of the remaining little boards and A/R them ....

At minimum what return would you want for your work? 25%, 50%? 

I can not give yield on total ram recovery. There is info on finger yields here as well as for the ram chips. I do not know of any one who has done bare ram boards for yield testing. 

Can you recover the PD group if any as well as the silver. 

I have never figured out the validity of the pricing for ram. I believe there must be more to it to justify the price. I have heard stories that it is mostly broken down and the chips reused in consumer goods but I don't know for sure. 

Is there no market for 512 ddr scrap for reuse? I see new 512 ddr still goes for $23-25$ per stick at retailers. Just some ideas and options. Hope others will chime in. Patnor and arthur kirski are the resident chip gurus at this time.


----------



## ms32462 (Dec 11, 2011)

yes all gold fingers


----------



## glondor (Dec 11, 2011)

If you can answer the other 5 questions in my post you could get a very good answer to your question :wink:


----------



## Photobacterium (Dec 12, 2011)

ms32462 said:


> im looking at 40# of 512 ddr scrap memory little over 500.00 what should i yeild out of this 40# and will i make my money back and maybe a little profit? thanks



if you have a good market for the memory chips - maybe.

$500 will buy a 1/4 ounce eagle with a 1 ounce silver Eagle thrown in.

7 3/4 grams of gold from the fingers from 40# of scrap - i doubt it.

Lazer Steve got 1 gram of gold for every 200 grams of gold fingers cut off from ISA cards, which were made in the '80's & '90's.

but engineering call-outs for gold-plating generally got thinner for computer parts, in the '00's.

if your parts had ISA-card yield, and you match Steve's recovery #'s, you would need 1550 grams of cut-off fingers from the DDR memory.

3+ kg, 3.6 pounds-ish.


10% of memory module weight as fingers - probably not. definitely not if the memory modules have heat sinks or something else that goes into the 40#.


since we're on the subject of computer memory markets - anybody got any recommendations on that front ?


----------



## gold4mike (Dec 13, 2011)

I've never found a better market for reselling them than eBay. It's a pain in the butt dealing with them sometimes and they keep finding ways to make us pay more money but there is nothing like the exposure you get from listing there.

I just scrapped out a pallet of servers this week and have 36 sticks of 1 Gig PC2/400 MHz and a few other sticks I'll be listing on eBay soon. 

I figure each edge finger I cut off a card is worth roughly $0.33 and RAM fingers are smaller so, anytime I can get $1.00 or more from selling cards or RAM, I hesitate to cut them.


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 13, 2011)

There are less waste chemicals and toxic fumes produced from selling
than from gold recovery in this instance and more profit too it appears. :lol:


----------

